# I'm kitty-sitting!!



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

My friend went on vacation and I get to kitty sit her two gorgeous boys while she's gone  !! They are very sweet cats, but they very clearly miss their mommy. Glad she'll be home soon!! I got them a new feather toy to help them cope a bit better. The grey and white is Cane, the pointed is Grizwald!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, what sweeties! They look like they're still pretty young?

Cat-sitting...that's how it began for me. I didn't grow up with pets and never particularly liked cats (I'm allergic, though much less sensitive now) until I agreed to cat sit for a friend. Her cat stayed at my place and nearly drove me out of my mind, but when he was gone, I missed his furry presence.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

They're somewhat young. Cane is about 2 and a half now, Grizwald is a little over a year. Both younger than my boy haha. Actually, this is the friend who kept Onyx for me while I was finding a place to live, so Cane and Onyx are pretty well acquainted. Cane liked Onyx a lot more than Onyx liked Cane hahaha

Her cats stayed at her place and I went over there to care for them. But since we live in the same apartment complex, it wasn't far to go hahaha. She's back, and not a moment too soon! Cane was really stressing, poor baby. He's incredibly bonded to her.


----------

